# español castizo



## lety52

¿Está bien dicho "español castizo" para referirme al español que hablan en España?
Necesito hacer una diferenciación entre el español que hablo yo (que soy argentina) y el que hablan los españoles.
¿Cómo se le llama si no es así al español que hablan en España?
Gracias


----------



## ManPaisa

El_ español de España_ o, mejor, los _españoles de España_, porque hay muchas variedades.

En cuanto al _español (hablado) castizo --_si es que realmente existe-- muy pocos lo usan, en España o en América.  Quizá dentro del edificio de la RAE.

Del DRAE:


> *3.     * adj. Dicho del lenguaje: Puro y sin mezcla de voces ni giros extraños.


----------



## Pinairun

¿Español de España?


----------



## Ushuaia

Al español de España se le llama "español de España". "Castizo" en referencia al lenguaje, según el DRAE, es "puro y sin mezcla de voces ni giros extraños", lo que no podría decirse del idioma que se habla en ningún país sino del lenguaje utilizado por una persona, por una institución en sus escritos... 

Por acá decimos que algo nos suena "castizo" cuando nos suena "a España", pero ese es un uso nuestro.


----------



## esteban

En principio, “español castizo“ se refiere a un español puro, sin giros extraños (característica que cualquier variante del español puede tener, ya sea de Argentina, Colombia, Perú o España). En tu caso, yo diría sencillamente “español ibérico“.

Saludos
esteban


----------



## clares3

Hola
Pues para que veáis lo que son las cosas, a mí castizo me suena a madrileño y no a esa lengua pura que parece ser. De hecho es muy frecuente referirse a los modos madrileños como "castizos" al menos por donde yo me muevo. Os facilito un ejemplo de ese uso local:
*Es Madrid no Madriz: Un Oktoberfest castizo*

Un Oktoberfest _castizo_. Por Matritensis | martes, octubre 20, 2009 | Noticias | 11 comentarios ». La plaza de toros de Las Ventas, en Madrid, *...*
esmadridnomadriz.blogspot.com/.../un-oktoberfest-*castizo*.html - En caché


----------



## Pinairun

*Castizo:*


> 2.adj. Típico, puro, genuino de *cualquier* país, región o localidad.


 
En el DRAE.


----------



## lady jekyll

¿Y no sería simplemente el castellano, que se utiliza en España para diferenciarlo del catalán, vasco, gallego...? ¿O es que acaso al otro lado del charco también llamáis castellano al español?


----------



## ManPaisa

lady jekyll said:


> ¿O es que acaso al otro lado del charco también llamáis castellano al español?


Sí, en algunos países, sí.


----------



## Södertjej

No me puedo creer que nadie haya dicho que a los madrileños, además de gatos, los llaman castizos. 

Hablar en castizo, es la manera de hablar típica madrileña antigua de los barrios populares, como hablan en las zarzuelas marcando mucho las sílabas, etc. Y no, lo de la z al final es cosa posterior. Usté, Madrí.

Anda que te ondulen con la permanén... Diga usté que sí, señá Manuela.

EDIT: Perdón, no había visto el mensaje de clares.

Así que no, en España, castizo se asocia con madrileño.



esteban said:


> En tu caso, yo diría sencillamente “español ibérico“.


Me temo que no vale. Ni Canarias, ni las Baleares, ni Ceuta, ni Melilla son geográficamente ibéricas.


----------



## ManPaisa

Södertjej said:


> No me puedo creer que nadie haya dicho que a los madrileños, además de gatos, los llaman castizos.


Clares sí que lo dijo (mensaje 4), o por lo menos lo insinuó.


----------



## Södertjej

Efectivamente y por eso he editado mi mensaje hace un minuto, en cuanto he ido a entrar en el link.


----------



## Calambur

Hola, *lety52*: yo diría español de España y español de Argentina, y si sos de la ciudad de Buenos Aires -o de los alrededores-, podés decir que hablás rioplatense.


----------



## Ynez

Sí, yo también iba a decir lo de que  "castizo" suena a "madrileño".


----------



## Birke

Pues yo no hubiera asociado jamás "castizo" con "madrileño".
Para mí _castizo_ viene a ser como _de pura casta_, de modo que lo mismo se puede ser castizo madrileño que castizo argentino, o murciano.


----------



## Calambur

Birke said:


> Para mí _castizo_ viene a ser como _de pura casta_, de modo que lo mismo se puede ser castizo madrileño que *castizo argentino*, o murciano.


¿De pura casta argentina? ¿Y esa cómo vendría a ser?
Lo pregunto muy en serio, porque esto es una mezcolanza.


----------



## mirx

Calambur said:


> ¿De pura casta argentina? ¿Y esa cómo vendría a ser?
> Lo pregunto muy en serio, porque esto es una mezcolanza.



No sé cómo haya sido la vida en el Río de la Plata, pero en México existían inumerbles castas. O sea que yo relaciono casrizo con las castas de la Nueva España, sin embargo por ahí leí hace mucho tiempo que castizo era algo oriundo de Madrid (juro que fue en la RAE, pero la cerveza invalida los juramentos). Si el contexto no me habla de asuntos meramente coloniales, yo asumiría el castellano castizo no como algo de España, sino como algo propio de Madrid.


----------



## Lexinauta

El uso de 'castizo' por 'madrileño' no es —precisamente— castizo.
En cambio, sí es castizo llamarle 'castellano' al 'español', partiendo del uso dado por Covarrubias en su obra _Tesoro de la Lengua Castellana o Española,_ *1611*_._


----------



## Södertjej

Hay  tantas cosas que han cambiado su significado desde 1611...

www.loscastizos.es


----------



## Lexinauta

No caben dudas de que muchas cosas cambiaron, pero para una casta o linaje el tiempo es de suma importancia.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Y porque no español peninsular o europeo.


----------



## Södertjej

HUMBERT0 said:


> Y porque no español peninsular.


Porque las islas no están en la península.


----------



## lady jekyll

Sí, yo también estoy con los que proponen "español de España". Aunque tal como están las cosas por aquí en la actualidad, también valdría decir "español de las taifas españolas"... jeje.


----------



## Ibermanolo

HUMBERT0 said:


> Y porque no español peninsular o europeo.


 
Porque podría ser el que se habla en la penísula del Yucatán. En mi opinión español de España.


----------



## ManPaisa

HUMBERT0 said:


> Y *porque **por qué *no español peninsular o europeo.


Porque las islas no están en la península (Sodertjej).
Y Ceuta y Melilla no están en Europa (yo).


----------



## Södertjej

ManPaisa said:


> Porque las islas no están en la península (Sodertjej).
> Y Ceuta y Melilla no están en Europa (yo).


Puestos a ser escrupulosos, tampoco las Canarias están en Europa, está mucho más al sur que Ceuta y Melilla


----------



## Slovianka

Creo que el autor pensaba sobre español castellano.


----------



## ManPaisa

Slovianka said:


> Creo que el autor pensaba sobre español castellano.


Ése lo hablan en Castilla.


----------



## chics

clares3 said:


> Hola
> Pues para que veáis lo que son las cosas, a mí castizo me suena a madrileño y no a esa lengua pura que parece ser. De hecho es muy frecuente referirse a los modos madrileños como "castizos" al menos por donde yo me muevo. Os facilito un ejemplo de ese uso local:
> *Es Madrid no Madriz: Un Oktoberfest castizo*
> 
> Un Oktoberfest _castizo_. Por Matritensis | martes, octubre 20, 2009 | Noticias | 11 comentarios ». La plaza de toros de Las Ventas, en Madrid, *...*
> esmadridnomadriz.blogspot.com/.../un-oktoberfest-*castizo*.html - En caché


A mí también, sobretodo al "chulo" madrileño con gorra y que baila chotis...


----------



## Cal inhibes

Castizo es "de casta", "de origen". Es decir, auténtico. El español castizo es el castellano original, que pasó a llamarse español al ser adoptado como lengua común para las provincias de España. En español, una frase castiza es la que está construida sólo con elementos gramaticales y lingüísticos provenientes del castellano original.
Saludos


----------



## Elxenc

Si hurgamos un  poco en la historia real, más allá de la oficial que asaz veces calla cosas que a alguien o "álguienes" interesa que no se sepan o pasen desapercibidas, veríamos como el castellano trocó su nombre oficial por el de español en el año 1924 ya cuando la dictadura de Primo de Rivera hacía un año había subido al poder por un golpe de estado de 13 de septiembre de 1923  con la colaboración y asentimiento del entonces rey Alfonso XIII. El castellano pasó a llamarse oficialmente español, así como la rae y el diccionario dejaron de ser de la lengua castellana y pasaron a ser de la lengua española. Mirad la cronología "curiosa"de la Academia: http://www.rae.es/la-institucion/historia/siglo-xx . Os destaco unos años, los subrayados son míos:

*1900.* Vigesimoprimera edición de la Gramática de la lengua castellana.

*1901*. Vigesimosegunda edición de la Gramática de la lengua castellana.
*1904*. Vigesimotercera edición de la _Gramática de la lengua castellana._
*1906*. El 22 de noviembre Alejandro Pidal y Mon (silla_ V_) es elegido decimosexto director.
*1906*. Vigesimocuarta edición de la_ Gramática de la lengua castellana._
*1908*. Vigesimoquinta edición de la Gramática de la lengua castellana.
*1909*. Vigesimosexta edición de la Gramática de la lengua castellana.
*1911*. Vigesimoséptima edición de la_ Gramática de la lengua castellana._
*1913*. El 30 de octubre Antonio Maura (silla _U_) es elegido decimoséptimo director.
*1913*. Vigesimoctava edición de la_ Gramática de la lengua castellana._
*1914.* Se publica la decimocuarta edición del Diccionario de la lengua castellana.
*1914*.Comienza la edición del_ Boletín de la Real Academia Española _(_BRAE_), revista científica especializada en investigación filológica, lingüística y literaria.
*1916*. Vigesimonovena edición de la Gramática de la lengua castellana.
*1917*. Trigésima edición de la Gramática de la lengua castellana.
*1920*. Trigésima primera edición de la *Gramática de la lengua *castellana.

*1924*. Trigésima segunda edición de la _*Gramática de la lengua* española_.
*1925*. Tras la muerte de Antonio Maura (13 de diciembre), el 23 de diciembre Ramón Menéndez Pidal (silla _b_) es elegido decimoctavo director, con carácter interino hasta un año después.
*1925. Se publica la decimoquinta edición del diccionario académico, *que pasa a llamarse _Diccionario de la lengua española_.
*1926*.  El 26 de noviembre se _crean las secciones catalana, gallega y vasca, y se establecen plazas de académicos regionales_. El real decreto que estipula su creación fue derogado cuatro años más tarde, el 22 de mayo de 1930.
*1927*. Primera edición del _Diccionario manual e ilustrado de la lengua española_.
*1928*. Trigésima tercera edición de la_ Gramática de la lengua española._
- See more at: http://www.rae.es/la-institucion/historia/siglo-xx#sthash.mCIa0dAm.dpuf

  :https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dictadura_de_Primo_de_Rivera.

La excusa oficial y aparente para vencer las reticencias a llamarla española fue sentar en la mesa, de la hasta entonces,  la Academia de la lengua castellana, a destacados conocedores, no siempre filólogos; digo conocedores de la otras lenguas peninsulares españolas. Para el catalán, que ellos verían como tres lenguas/dialectos diferentes (está tesis la hemos vuelto a ver y sufrir en los años posteriores al 1978 y, sobre todo, estos últimos cuatro cursos políticos), se crearon tres sillas, valenciana, catalana y balear (mallorquina), el gallego también tuvo su silla correspondiente e incluso el vasco.

http://www.rae.es/sites/default/files/Academia_y_poder._Sanchez_Ron.pdf





- See more at: http://www.rae.es/publicaciones/obr...-de-la-lengua-castellana#sthash.pQ6uvwMD.dpuf


Aquí en España las dos últimos dictaduras 1923-1931) (1939-1975) han reivindicado como eje primordial el carácter "imperial" de España y de su lengua. En los oídos de muchos españoles de ciertas edad que hablaban otra lengua diferente al castellano, aún resuena aquello de "¡hable usted la lengua del imperio!".
La Historia es buena para deshacer alguna que otra "leyenda urbana", digo yo.

Saludos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

lady jekyll said:


> ¿Y no sería simplemente el castellano, que se utiliza en España para diferenciarlo del catalán, vasco, gallego...? ¿O es que acaso al otro lado del charco también llamáis castellano al español?


Deberíamos. Yo lo hago desde chico, mi abuela era asturiana y me enseñó a llamarlo _castellano_. Y "Castellano" se llamaba la materia en las escuelas que ahora tal vez se llame "Lengua". 
_Es más neutral y más honesto. _Si a los hablantes de cada país se les ocurriera llamar a su idioma según su patria, sería la atomización. ¿por qué un español va a llamar al idioma según su patria y un argentino, un colombiano, un peruano, un mexicano, no? (y por nombrar cuatro, obviamente sigue la lista). Y como sería imposible, convengamos: castellano. Que ya van quinientos años, qué caramba.

Un saludo. Kx.


----------



## Quiviscumque

El sentido propio de "castizo" es "de pura raza, de buen linaje" y en la lengua clásica se emplea generalmente para calificar animales:

_El caso es, buen hombre, que ya yo estoy cansado de tomar tantos pareceres, porque veo que a ninguno pregunto lo que deseo saber que no me diga que es disparate el decir que esta sea albarda de jumento, sino jaez de caballo, y aun de caballo *castizo*_ (Quijote).

Aunque a veces se aplicaba también a personas:

_Pero espero en Nuestro Señor que él está salvo, porque como habéis oído luego se reconoció su flaqueza y como *castizo* cristiano llamó a Dios_. (Fdez. de Oviedo, _Quincuagenas_)

Posteriormente se generaliza su uso y en particular se emplea para referirse al lenguaje o el estilo puro y sin extranjerismos: 

_Fray Blas y ese maldito Florilogio, que debiera quemarse en una hoguera, te tienen infatuado el gusto y todo conocimiento de lo que es idioma castellano puro, *castizo* y verdadero. El que usas en el púlpito, ni es romance ni es latín ni es griego ni es hebreo ni sé lo que en suma es. Dime, pecador, ¿por qué no predicas como hablas?_ (P. Isla, _Fray Gerundio_)

Y de "de pura raza" a  "típico" hay poca diferencia; se dice pues _un andaluz castizo_, _el Madrid castizo_. Esta última locución se fosiliza y el hablante común de España acaba creyendo que "lo castizo" es "lo típico del antiguo Madrid".


----------



## eno2

Aquí un ejemplo de cómo se usa 'castizo' en la prensa (española) hoy:


> *De refugio castizo a barrio 'cool': ¿qué queda del Lavapiés de los 80?*
> La periodista Mariví Ibarrola publica el libro de fotografía 'De Lavapiés a la Cabeza', autoeditado con la colaboración del Ayuntamiento de Madrid
> En apenas medio siglo, Lavapiés ha pasado de ser refugio de *madrileños castizos* a convertirse en el penúltimo barrio 'turistificado' del centro de Madrid
> De refugio castizo a barrio 'cool': ¿qué queda del Lavapiés de los 80?



Lo entiendo como 'de pura raza'
Las connotaciones históricas de 'castizo' son multiples, pero como extranjero no voy a adentrarme en ellos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

¿Castizo deriva de casta?


----------



## eno2

Sí


----------

